# Ne doms



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

I just found this, thought of you, and laughed and laughed:









You guys are great .


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

That is my brain.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol sounds... 








































































distracting. 



sry, had to


----------



## gaute.r.nilsen (Oct 15, 2012)

But you know it CAN be quite exhausting as well  Always getting distracted, having your brain percieving, interpeting, evaluating, thinking ALL the time!


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I was actually eating Mint ice cream when I opened this thread. I thought that might be an interesting thing to share.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Well. Somebody understands us....


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

Pie here. It took me all day to make as I was flittering everywhere.I love this!


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

ebullientcorner said:


> Pie here. It took me all day to make as I was flittering everywhere.I love this!



Ha ha ha ha. This is not uncommon, an all day unfocused 'making' event, for your INFP cousins either.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

That awkward moment when my ExxJ friends post stuff like this all the time and make me look like the most focused person ever.









Makes sense though, as how can you get "distracted" when you're never fully all-there in the first place? :wink:


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

This song kinda reminds me of myself (Ne) :





Oppa Ne style! Heeeeeeeeeyyyyyy sexy Ne doms


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

liza_200 said:


> This song kinda reminds me of myself (Ne) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I got that song stuck in my head!


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

pneumoceptor said:


> I just found this, thought of you, and laughed and laughed:
> 
> View attachment 52382
> 
> ...


This made me cry :crying: , it brought a tear to my eye.

Ne is my second function, (FiNe), but I'm like this pretty much all the time, but in warp speed.


----------



## WonderlandDragon (Oct 4, 2012)

And then you have ENFPs with ADHD! (like me :crazy. ENFP + ADHD + coffee ice cream + energy drink + rainbows =


----------

